# NEED TIPS ON APPLYING GLITTER POLISH!! :)



## kellabella (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone that likes glitter probably knows its not the easiest to apply sometimes. I'm talking about the polish that has the big glitter. Whenever I apply it  it seems to want to stick to the brush or just end up in one or two big blobs instead of evenly applied. Did that make any sense? lol.

I've heard that they are some tips on evenly applying it. If anyone can give me some advice I would really appreciate it!!!

Thanks!!!

kelly


----------



## prettygurl25 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dab it on!!!! Then spread and that way you will have even application


----------



## kellabella (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for responding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After I posted this question I tried it again and did exactly what you just said and it worked out better. It's probably common sense lol. I should have thought of it in the first place. But thanks for your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup I dab mine on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

My tip is to shake the bottle really well to distribute the glitter in the bottle then as others said dab it one. I also recommend a base coat (or two) BEFORE applying the glitter otherwise you might have a hard time taking it off.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone have good tips for taking off glitter polish?


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't even use the foil method, whenever I wear glitter and try to take it off, I tear up a THIN layer from my cotton ball, soak it with my Zoya Remove + &amp; hold it there for about 3 minutes and the glitter usually slides off when I'm not paying attention!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (it is similar to the foil method, but I never feel like getting foil)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

I do basically what what xlisaa does. I know some people do that and wrap their fingers in foil after to hold the cotton ball in place but to be honest the foil is a waste of money and time.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 3, 2011)

The foil method works better than the cotton ball method for me. The cotton just gets stuck in the glitter and gets annoying


----------



## TashaHol (Mar 6, 2013)

Glitter Nailpolish Hero:  Use Elmer's School Glue as your  base coat. When you're tired of it, just peel it off! It's genius. Seriously Genius. I used this method last night. I know how much of a pain it is to remove it, so I tried it. It WORKS! Now, I'm looking for the secret to applying glitter polish. I want that cool 'galaxy' look. I don't know how to get it to look good.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 6, 2013)

I use the foil method to get my glitter off. It works the best *by a landslide* for me. And foil is something I keep in my kitchen anyway since I use it to line baking sheets and the toaster oven all the time, so it's not like I'm spending money on it just for my nails...and it takes very little to wrap all 10 nails too.


----------



## Villaness (Mar 8, 2013)

hang on, elmers glue? this sounds very interesting, and inexpensive. but my question would be does your polish stay on? and what about the smell? do they smell like glue? thanks


----------



## Villaness (Mar 11, 2013)

no more comments on glue?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Villaness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> no more comments on glue?


 I haven't tried it, but your polish does stay on according to what others have said, until you want to take it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think it would smell like clue after it dries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

